# Hi from Norfolk UK



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice to meet you


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there nice to meet you!! Welcome to the forum and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## NikkiF (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome.

Just getting used to working on the web..managed to just start a Twitter page for Horsesport and also a Facebook page for Horsesport Directory so will see if they work or not.

Nikki


----------

